# Probleme mit der Corsair LINK Software



## Ch1ll3x3r (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Monaten mal eine H100i gekauft, alles eingebaut und so nur die Software hat nichts angezeigt. Nen Kollegen gefragt ob er mir helfen kann, schloßen die wakü an nen USB Port von seinen lappi und es hat funktioniert, wir hatten beide windows 8.1.
So vor ca. 2 Wochen mal auf Windows7 umgestiegen alles wieder installiert Software angemacht, sie ging. Aber jetzt wieder nicht, kann mir irgendwer sagen wie man den scheiß beheben kann, ich bin leicht verzweifelt,
MfG. Ch1ll3x3r


----------



## kevin123 (14. Mai 2014)

Hast du den PC schon mal neu gestartet!


----------



## eXquisite (14. Mai 2014)

Da die H100i internal USB braucht, gehe ich mal davon aus das das hier ein Troll Thread ist, da man diese nicht mit einem Laptop verbinden kann.


----------



## alphatiger86 (21. Mai 2014)

Nein, ist kein Troll Threads. Hab die H100i auch und das selbe Problem. Die H100i hat nen mini USB Anschluss, das Kabel auf der anderen Seite dann den internen Stecker. Hatte sie ebenfalls am Laptop mal dran, wo sie auch funktioniert hat. Ich hab im meinem Fall aber festgestellt, das meine Internen USB Ports defekt sind. Es wurde jeweils nur einer der beiden USB Ports erkannt und ein angeschlossenes USB Gerät sporadisch erkannt, egal ob USB 2.0 oder 3.0. Mein Board ist jetzt bei der RMA.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir die H100i auch vorm Mainboard gekauft und schon mal beim Laptop probiert, allerdings unter Windows 8
unter Windows 8.1 geht nur die neueste Version, die muss ich dann erst probiern 
Aber eigentlich braucht man nur einmal die Lüfterkurfe und die Farbe der Led einstellen


----------

